# Naming Your Soaps



## Cellador (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't sell, but I may some day...Anyway, my husband and I have been debating a topic, and I wanted to get everyone's feedback. 
If I create a soap that was inspired by a certain movie, book, character, etc.,  can you use that as the name of your soap (for sale?). For instance, if I am a "The Shining" fan and I create a red soap and call it "Redrum," is it illegal? Would Stephen King's group be able to sue me because I used something that is his intellectual property? Even though it can't be confused with his work in any way?
Again, I don't even sell, but I see this on Etsy all the time...What do you think?


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 11, 2017)

You can't copyright a book, song or movie title.
But, you can trademark them.

You'd have to do some research to see if the ones you want to use are trademarked.


----------



## lsg (Dec 11, 2017)

If you are not selling and just making for the family, I don't see a problem.  If your soap is used by the general public, you need to be careful, maybe name your soap using a synonym for the main word in your title.


----------



## toxikon (Dec 11, 2017)

I think using a well-known phrase from a film isn't going to land you in any trouble. A "Redrum" soap would be a nice nod to the movie.


----------



## Rusti (Dec 11, 2017)

I have geeky themed things and do sell now. I skirt the edges as closely as I feel safe doing so using a combo of a phrase/trope and description that generally most geeks would probably get, but the general public not really into any specific fandom would only see as creativity. While checking the trademark database from time to time.


----------



## scard (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm no lawyer, but you see reference to the twins everywhere. I don't think it would be an issue, and it's a great idea. :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 13, 2017)

cellador said:


> if i create a soap that was inspired by a certain movie, book, character, etc.,  can you use that as the name of your soap (for sale?).



I think movies, books, songs, characters, etc. are wonderful inspirations for naming soaps and such. Examples:

Slumdog Soap - Sandelwood
Old Buttermilk Chai Soap - Buttermilk & Chai EO blend
Milky Way - Condensed Milk soap
Sudsweiser -Beer Soap
Boogie Nights
Twilight
Rapunzel - Flaxseed/Rosin Liquid Shampoo
Goldilocks - Carrot-infused Sunflower Oil Liquid Shampoo



​
View attachment Slumdog.pdf


----------

